# Brian Slinky



## lathe nut (Nov 26, 2009)

Brian, a friend of mine made this a while back, your ideas live on, he had it at a Kids day at a museum, it was a hit, he said thanks, Lathe Nut



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtaraSS25-o[/ame]


----------



## mikey00 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yuo know lathenut I remember reading that thread oh maby 7 or 8 months ago. Thought it was interesting. Thanks for sharing the vid. th_wav Thm:


----------



## CMS (Nov 26, 2009)

That's rather cool looking. It's nice to do things to try to get the kids minds working. At some of the antique engine and tractor events that we attend, we'll that corn grinders, corn shellers, apple peelers, water pumps, etc. These are simple items that are hand driven that we let them work and they love it.


----------



## Rolland (Nov 26, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that some people are like a slinky, they are not very smart but fun to watch when you kick them down the stairs.


----------



## eskimobob (Nov 28, 2009)

:big: superb


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Wonderfull stuff!!! Thanks for posting.---Brian


----------



## ariz (Nov 29, 2009)

I like it a lot!
I'm a kid perhaps :big:


----------



## itowbig (Dec 18, 2009)

yep im a kid tooo  thanks  ill never grow up ever and u cant make me either stickpoke  Thm: woohoo1


----------

